# For Ladies Only



## Glinda (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey, guys!  I said "For Ladies Only"!  Git outta here!

Now then, ladies.  I was cleaning out a closet and rearranging stuff and I became curious about how I compare to other women in this regard:

1.  How many bras do you own?  (Please don't include camisoles and other items with a bra built in.)

2.  How many of them do you wear regularly - at least once a month?

I'll start:  I own 18 bras and wear 10 regularly.

Of course, you needn't answer if you think this is too personal but I hope you find it uplifting and I thank you for your support.  :wink1:


----------



## Shirley (Mar 13, 2015)

I find mine quite uplifting.  12 I put the freshly laundered one on the bottom of the stack so I wear them all out equally.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey, what about guys who have to wear a bro...?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hey, what about guys who have to wear a bro...?



Buzz off Ralphy!  layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Bras that I wear regularly - 3.  And sports bras - 3.  I've probably got about ten that I don't wear.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 13, 2015)

This thread is like my wife's underwear drawer.  I know it's there, and I just had to open it to see what was inside.  I didn't understand any of it, so I blushed, closed it and told myself it never happened.
And when nobody is looking, I'll probably steal another glance.


----------



## Lon (Mar 13, 2015)

I'll start: I own 18 bras and wear 10 regularly.     Not all at the same time I hope.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Boys, boys, boys......!  We are NOT going to post photos of ourselves wearing our bras, so calm down.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, If that's the case, I might as well shut off the PC and go eat lunch.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Well, If that's the case, I might as well shut off the PC and go eat lunch.



Sorry to disappoint you.  I know you were looking forward to seeing our underwire triple hook support bras.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

WRONG!  It isn't the bra I was hoping to see; its what the bra contains.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't imagine how many I own at this point, but, how many I wear and rotate, probably 12. If I were to count all the others for various uses, due to different clothing like haltered dresses and such, over 30.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

I have around 10 but only wear 6 regularly


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 13, 2015)

I have twelve bras, wear eight of them regularly,but none of them have triple anything. Too small. Lol.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

I have about 9 or 10 all cotton Fruit of the Loom sports bras and a couple of regulars.  I only wear the sports ones now.  No underwires or pushups -- youch!


----------



## Debby (Mar 13, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> This thread is like my wife's underwear drawer.  I know it's there, and I just had to open it to see what was inside.  I didn't understand any of it, so I blushed, closed it and told myself it never happened.
> And when nobody is looking, I'll probably steal another glance.





Which is exactly why I'm going to keep quiet


----------



## Debby (Mar 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> WRONG!  It isn't the bra I was hoping to see; its what the bra contains.




You haven't grown out of that phase yet???  Do you have a National Geographic or an old Sears catalogue under your mattress Falcon?


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, if it makes it easier, my underwear draw is also my sock drawer.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 13, 2015)

I think I have 8, wear 3 regularly.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 13, 2015)

Debby said:


> You haven't grown out of that phase yet???  Do you have a National Geographic or an old Sears catalogue under your mattress Falcon?



Just hypothetically imagine that all men were not in the least preoccupied by women's breasts and instead viewed them exactly the way they respond to women's elbows. Would you prefer this to be the case?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

My underwear drawer has the pants on the left  the bras in the middle and the slips and assorted things like tummy slimmers (girdles) on the right.  I have a separate sock drawer.  So now there's a visual out there... lol!!!


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 13, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Well, if it makes it easier, my underwear draw is also my sock drawer.



Careful-you never know who may also have a foot fetish.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> Careful-you never know who may also have a foot fetish.


mg1::eewwk::rofl1:


----------



## Debby (Mar 13, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Just hypothetically imagine that all men were not in the least preoccupied by women's breasts and instead viewed them exactly the way they respond to women's elbows. Would you prefer this to be the case?




Well endowed women wouldn't have to go through life then looking at the top of mens heads and they might think it a treat to actually look into those guys eyes 
don't you think?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

Two points (no pun), (1) I am not interested in womens breasts and (2) I am a prolific liar!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Just hypothetically imagine that all men were not in the least preoccupied by women's breasts and instead viewed them exactly the way they respond to women's elbows. Would you prefer this to be the case?



Frankly, yes.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 13, 2015)

Debby said:


> Well endowed women wouldn't have to go through life then looking at the top of mens heads and they might think it a treat to actually look into those guys eyes
> don't you think?



That's true, Debby. I'm sure there are occasions when women experience some displeasure at being gawked at by men, but judging by fashion choices commonly made by women, I tend to think that it is more often the case that they enjoy those admiring glances.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 13, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Frankly, yes.



But then maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2015)

I went into the back yard the day I retired and burned all my bras. layful:   I have six, three regular and three sportsbras.  I rarely dress up anymore, so for casual everyday wear I just use the sportsbras.  When one gets old or worn out, I'll replace it.  They are so much more comfortable than regular bras, with straps falling down, etc.  When I'm just hanging around the house and there's no company, I don't wear a bra.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I went into the back yard the day I retired and burned all my bras. layful:   I have six, three regular and three sportsbras.  I rarely dress up anymore, so for casual everyday wear I just use the sportsbras.  When one gets old or worn out, I'll replace it.  They are so much more comfortable than regular bras, with straps falling down, etc.  When I'm just hanging around the house and there's no company, I don't wear a bra.



Same here.  Sports bras are often more comfortable.  At home, no bra.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

Though, I need it, when alone at home, braless too, topless even, but soon as I leave out the door, bra comes back on.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Though, I need it, when alone at home, braless too, *topless* even, but soon as I leave out the door, bra comes back on.



Hope you don't do that when you're cooking!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hope you don't do that when you're cooking!



Not anymore.  I learned my lesson when they dipped into the boiling water when I reached to over to turn the stove down.  I forgot I didn't have bra or top on.  .  I have the scars to remind me.  :joke:


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol @ qs.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2015)

I've never counted, but I have different colors to wear under different clothes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't wear bras at home either,don't much appreciate panties, as well. They climb,oh how they climb! Whenever possible lined panty hose take their place. I haven't worn a girdle since high school, but still own a vintage corset given to me on my twenty-first birthday. Never mind why!lol.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2015)

Josiah said:


> But then maybe I'm wrong.



I still remember with embarrassment and shame the moment when I realised that some boys I was talking to had conned me into standing with my hands on my hips so that they could assess the size of my teenage breasts. I did not get any pleasure from that moment of humiliation. 

I've never dressed to show décolletage and I hate exhibitionism. My daughter and grand daughters are much more comfortable about their female form but I've always seen it as a handicap that has limited my chance of being taken seriously. I am more than my body parts.


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2015)

I only have 4, but in the winter I go braless cuz I'm buried in layers and heavy clothes and no one can see my goodies. In the summertime I live in camis, so many of which have shelf bras built in, I don't have to wear anything special for support. Mostly I wear bras for decency's sake.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2015)

Pretty much with you there chic, in summer. Shelf bras are great , Camisoles much more comfortable in the heat.


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Two points (no pun), (1) I am not interested in womens breasts and (2) I am a prolific liar!



But if you state you're a prolific liar and you really are....then you're lying about being a prolific liar. Now I'm confused.


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2015)

I would have to say somewhere between 12 and 24.  I'm a bit of a bra hoarder......I find it hard to throw them out even after they get ratty......the old "I just might need an old bra someday" mentality, I guess.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 14, 2015)

chic said:


> I only have 4, but in the winter I go braless cuz I'm buried in layers and heavy clothes and no one can see my goodies. In the summertime I live in camis, so many of which have shelf bras built in, I don't have to wear anything special for support. Mostly I wear bras for decency's sake.





Shalimar said:


> Pretty much with you there chic, in summer. Shelf bras are great , Camisoles much more comfortable in the heat.




Well, I envy you both, there's no way on earth I could walk around in the presence of other human beings without my a bra unless it was some sort of naturalist enviornment and people wouldn't be distracted my girls flapping every which way but upright.


----------



## avrp (Mar 14, 2015)

Debby said:


> Well endowed women wouldn't have to go through life then looking at the top of mens heads and they might think it a treat to actually look into those guys eyes
> don't you think?



Yes!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2015)

I have 7; 5 white, 1 beige, 1 black.  I don't wear a bra every single day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Not anymore.  I learned my lesson when they dipped into the boiling water when I reached to over to turn the stove down.  I forgot I didn't have bra or top on.  .  I have the scars to remind me.  :joke:



Better than hot frying oil!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Well, I envy you both, there's no way on earth I could walk around in the presence of other human beings without my a bra unless it was some sort of naturalist enviornment and people wouldn't be distracted my girls flapping every which way but upright.



I won't go outside braless no matter how many clothes I have on.  Gravity has not been kind. I always say that if we win the lottery the only plastic surgery I would have is to get small and perky.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I won't go outside braless no matter how many clothes I have on.  Gravity has not been kind. I always say that if we win the lottery the only plastic surgery I would have is to get small and perky.



Yep, I win the lottery, these things are the first to get attention, but a lift, I had them made smaller 30+ years ago, a lot of good that did.    Mainly for my back, but, also, it would have been nice to take focus off of them.  They weren't huge by today's standards, but, I absolutely can relate to what a few of the ladies expressed about not feeling appreciative of the attention in my youth.  I actually hated it, never ever wore low cut, I think it's only been since I've been up in years that I've worn more revealing clothing at all, mainly due to the way some of the items I go to the store to buy to wear out to functions are cut.  I'm not wearing a granny dress, but, I usually wear a scarf over the dress or pin it up somewhat.  I don't mind a bit of cleavage showing, but, if I find someone staring inappropriately, I will get uncomfortable and possibly make sure to cover up better.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Yep, I win the lottery, these things are the first to get attention, but a lift, I had them made smaller 30+ years ago, a lot of good that did.    Mainly for my back, but, also, it would have been nice to take focus off of them.  They weren't huge by today's standards, but, I absolutely can relate to what a few of the ladies expressed about not feeling appreciative of the attention in my youth.  I actually hated it, never ever wore low cut, I think it's only been since I've been up in years that I've worn more revealing clothing at all, mainly due to the way some of the items I go to the store to buy to wear out to functions are cut.  I'm not wearing a granny dress, but, I usually wear a scarf over the dress or pin it up somewhat.  I don't mind a bit of cleavage showing, but, if I find someone staring inappropriately, I will get uncomfortable and possibly make sure to cover up better.



I'm okay with only a tiny amount of cleavage showing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2015)

I was never one to show cleavage, unless in a swimsuit.


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2015)

If I didn't wear a bra, I'd have to tuck the girls into my belt to keep them from getting in the way....lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2015)

Jujube, I guess time gets us all in the end, whether it's fried eggs or belt Tucker's! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2015)

LOL!  One of the biggest benefits to me when I lose weight is the 'girls' get smaller.  Still droopy, but smaller.  Smaller bras = more comfort.  I love this cartoon.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 15, 2015)

jujube said:


> If I didn't wear a bra, I'd have to tuck the girls into my belt to keep them from getting in the way....lol.



Me too.... my kneecaps couldn't take the beating.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Me too.... my kneecaps couldn't take the beating.




:lol1:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2015)

Mine seem to be trying to disappear under my arms. Lol


----------



## pchrise (Mar 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Boys, boys, boys......!  We are NOT going to post photos of ourselves wearing our bras, so calm down.





Debby said:


> Which is exactly why I'm going to keep quiet



Same here, those dopes need smacked up side their heads


----------



## pchrise (Mar 15, 2015)

Why post this? need a other security answer for passwords set up esh!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

So you gals can joke about your elongated mammaries, but not us dopes? Sounds kinda sexist


----------



## Cookie (Mar 15, 2015)

Are _you saying your_ mammaries are elongated, Josiah ??  LOL  :eewwk:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

Josiah said:


> So you gals can joke about your elongated mammaries, but not us dopes? Sounds kinda sexist



Not really, if you were joking about your cajones and pepes, we wouldn't crush that party, we'd leave it in your hands to hammer away.

Sort of like I can talk bad about my family but, if someone else does, we have a problem type of thing.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

There are certain parts of my anatomy that haven't aged very gracefully and you're welcome laugh all you want.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> LOL!  *One of the biggest benefits to me when I lose weight is the 'girls' get smaller*.  Still droopy, but smaller.  Smaller bras = more comfort.  I love this cartoon.



That's one of the reasons I have so many bras, my weight fluctuates so does my cup size or band size at times.  I have gone from a d to dd and back and forth.


----------

